# Private Pond...now called Frog Pond



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

This place is in Cache Valley and is a riot. I fished it for a couple hours in the middle of the day using a topwater frog. If you ever fished frogs you know how frustrating hooksets can be, especially with dull hooks. I missed way more than I caught but this place is the real deal.
[attachment=1:2i962e52]0509091805.jpg[/attachment:2i962e52]

[attachment=0:2i962e52]0509091745.jpg[/attachment:2i962e52]

The last one was a fatty. If you are looking for a quick shore trip where big bass are around this is where you need to be.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish there.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice fish. If you use a topwater frog, the main thing in catching more than missing is waiting for the fish to eat the bait. Don't set the hook on the explosion, wait to feel the fish. You may also want to try a buzzbait. usually if they'll hit the frog they'll hit a buzz. I can usually have a better hook ratio with a buzz, but get more moss in the bait more often then a frog. The same thing goes with a buzz. Just keep reeling until you feel the fish, don't set the hook on the explosion.
Is this a public place? Approx how big? Pm me if needed.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, those are nice fish!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is that a golf course pound?


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Is that a golf course pound?


No, I should be so lucky. It's on this guys property.

scartinez,
There are 2 ponds. They are private. They might be 1 acre plus a piece. Buzzbaits haven't been that effective for me from the shore and in heavy moss. Being able to pause the frogs and twitch them has paid off huge. Some of the hits I got were on the pause in the middle of some ugly ugly stuff.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use to use topwater frogs, ZaraSpooks and other lures on some ponds below Gossners in Logan. They worked great! Then Ed Gossner died and I never fish there again.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

PM me if you want the information to the pond. The owner emailed me and told me that I could give it out. Keep in mind this is a pay per use pond. I am not making any money or getting anything out of this other than the satisfaction of knowing that those chubby little fish are being caught and released.


----------

